# التعدين وصناعة الفلزات في مصر القديمة ( سبحان الذي علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم)



## محمد حمزه (3 يونيو 2006)

محيرة هى محاولات الاكتشاف.. كل اقتراب من حضارة مصر القديمة ينتهى حتما بمزيد من الانبهار بهذه الحضارة وبهؤلاء الناس الذين استطاعوا فى فجر التاريخ أن يكتشفوا كنوز أرضهم اللانهائية.

تداهمنا الحيرة حينما نحاول أن نفهم ما امتلكة المصريون القدماء من معرفة بجيولوجيا مصر واكتشاف مواقع المعادن، ثم القدرة علي استخراجها في صورتها الطبيعية، و معرفة التكنولوجيا الخاصة بعلوم التعدين والفلزات وصولا إلي إنتاج الذهب الخالص وتصنيع سبائكة مع الفضة أو النحاس.
وكانت أولى المعادن التي اكتشفها المصري القديم النحاس، الذي ظهر ببطء في نهاية عصر ما قبل التاريخ، حتى استخرج البرونز في حوالي العام 2000 ق.م، أي بعد اكتشافة واستعمالة في حضارات الشرق القديمة بألف سنة تقريبا.
أما الحديد فأُدخل ببطء شديد، في الصناعات المصرية القديمة، في الفترة ما بين العام 1000 , 600 ق.م. 
وقد خلفت الحضارة المصرية كثيراً من الأشياء الجميلة المصنوعة من النحاس، ثم من البرونز (أسلحة القتال وأدوات النجارين والتماثيل الكبيرة). فمثلاً، صُنع تمثال "بيبي الأول" من النحاس؛ وكذلك الحلي، والأواني شبه الفاخرة ولوازم الأبواب، وغير ذلك.
وأشرفت الحكومة المركزية قديما على صناعة المعادن (كان مصنع الأسلحة بمدينة منف أقدم مصنع جماعي بالعالم), وقامت المعابد أيضاً بالإشراف عليها وصنعها ( صانعو معادن آمون)، وصاهري معادن بتاح).
وكان العمال المصريون يقومون بتنقية خام النحاس في منجمه.
أما البرونز الآسيوي، فكان يرد جاهزاً، كما هو الحال مع القصدير الذي أستوردته مصر من بعض دول الشمال قبل أن تقوم بخلطة بالنحاس. 
أما الذهب فقد أقترن تسجيل بدء إنتاجه بعملية تسجيل التاريخ في الدولة القديمة، وهي 6 أسر أمتدت من 3100 ق.م إلي 2181 ق.م.
استخرج الذهب من 22 موقعا في عهد الدولة القديمة كلها بالصحراء الشرقية, تقع جميعا في المنطقة الواقعة بين البحر الأحمر وقنا إلي أسوان غربا.
وقد ازدهرت صناعة التعدين المصرية وتطورت مع ازدياد الاكتشافات في العصور اللاحقة حيث ارتفع عدد مواقع تعدين الذهب إلي 86 موقعا كلها بالصحراء الشرقية، امتدت من أسوان إلي النوبة وغطت الصحراء الشرقية بأكملها إلي جنوب الزعفرانة، وهي محددة بالأسماء والمواقع الجغرافية، وبلغ إنتاج الذهب أوجه خلال الأسرتين الـ18 والـ 19 وامتد استخراجه إلي دنقلة وأبو حمد. 
وتشهد بردية خريطة منجم الفواخير المحفوظة بمتحف تورينو علي تطور صناعة تعدين الذهب وحسن تخطيط مجمع بخن الصناعي.
وتعتبر هذه البردية التاريخية الرائعة المكتوبة باللغة الهيراطيقية المصرية أقدم خريطة في العالم حيث يرجع تاريخها إلي 1300 ق.م, وهو عهد "سيتي الأول".
كما يشهد علي ازدهار هذه الصناعة أن تابوت ''الملك الصغير توت عنخ آمون'' الموجود بالمتحف المصري يزن ما به من ذهب خالص 133 كيلوجراما!!. 
قام المصريون بتصنيع المعادن بطرق شتى تحت إشراف الإدارة. حيث كان يستخدم قالب مفتوح لصنع الأشكال البسيطة سهلة الكسـر، كالصفائح والدبابيس.
أما الأسلحة والأدوات الصناعية فكانت تُشكَّل مبدئياً في قالب، وتطرق وهي ساخنة لتقسيتها.
وأما المصنوعات الدقيقة، كالتماثيل الصغيرة فيلزم لها قالب مقفل.
(تستعمل اليوم طريقة مشابهة في تحضير الأسنان الصناعية). 
كما كانوا يستعملون آنية صغيرة من الطين توضع في فرن لصهر المعادن، فيُكسر الطرف المدبب لينزل منه المعدن المنصهر، وبينما المعدن لا يزال لدنا، يؤخذ بملقاط ويُشكَّل، واستخدم الفحم النباتي وقوداً إلا أن نارة كانت ضعيفة، وكان عدداً من الصبيان ينفخون عليها معاً بواسطة أنابيب خاصة، حتى تطور الأمر، وحل محل أنابيب النفخ منفاخين من جلد الماعز يطأهما رجلان بقدميهما واحداً بعد الآخر.


----------



## الشخيبي (4 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة..

أتمنى لك التوفيق على الدوام..


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

أخي الحبيب / steel_10977 شكرا لك .....

واضح من إسمك المستعار steel أنه لك علاقة وطيدة بمجال صناعة الصلب ..... أرجو المشاركة معنا دائما بآرائك وموضوعاتك فذلك حتما سيزيدنا شرفا ... 
ومبروك على الإشراف مرة أخرى


----------



## محمد حمزه (21 يونيو 2006)

*التعديـــــن*

كانت معظم المعادن والأحجار الكريمة التي تستخدم في صناعة الأدوات والأواني والحلي، تستخرج من صحاري مصر الشرقية والغربية. وكان التعدين نشاطا مرهقا مهلكا بغيضا. ولأن معظم المناجم كانت بالصحراء، فإن ظروف العيش للعمال كانت قاسية؛ ولهذا كان التعدين يمارس موسميا. وكان التنقل إلى المناجم بريا أمرا يلزم تجنبه. وكانت قوافل الحمير البطيئة بعيدة المنال وتحتاج قوات هائلة لحمايتها من قطاع الطرق 

وكانت المناجم القديمة فراغات صغيرة، لم توسع، ومدعمة بدعامات خشبية؛ مثلما هو الحال في الحاضر. وكان على عمال المناجم أن يرقدوا على بطونهم، يضربون بمعاولهم طول اليوم. وكان العمال يأجرون عادة بالطعام والشراب، ولا يسمح لهم بالاحتفاظ بقطعة من الذهب أو الحلي؛ مهما صغرت. وفي العصر الروماني، كان العبيد الذين هم أسرى حرب أو سجناء في جرائم؛ يسخرون للعمل في المناجم. كما كانت الأسر الفقيرة، بأطفالها أيضا، تعمل في المناجم. وكان الأطفال يزحفون في الفراغات الصغيرة لإخراج كسارة الصخر.

وكان النحاس والذهب هما أكثر معدنين يستخرجان، من خلال أعمال المناجم، في مصر. وكان الحديد يظهر أحيانا، في شكله النيزكي؛ ولكنه لم يكن يستخرج من المناجم في عهد قدماء المصريين. وكان القصدير يستخدم مع النحاس في صناعة البرونز؛ ولكنه لم يكن يستخرج من المناجم في مصر، وإنما كان يستورد من الشام (سوريا): لذلك الغرض. 

وكان الملك زوسر قد استولي على منطقة "وادي مغارة"؛ حيث كان خام النحاس يستخرج من مناجمها في بداية الأسرة الثالثة. وفي عصر الدولة الوسطى أصبح خام النحاس متاحا في صحراء مصر الشرقية. وبحلول الأسرة الثامنة عشرة، سيطر المصريون على مناجم النحاس في سيناء وتيمنا ومواقع أخرى بوادي عربا. ويحتوي خام النحاس على نسبة 10% إلى 12% من معدن النحاس. ويدل العثور على بواتق (للصهر) عند المناجم على أن استخلاص المعدن كان ينطوي على عمليات تنقية بالموقع. وكانت معظم مناجم الذهب توجد بالصحراء الشرقية وفي النوبة. واستغلت مناجم الذهب بوادي الحمامات ووادي العلاقي، خلال عهد الرعامسة. وشكل الغرين بالمياه الجارية أيضا مصدرا طبيعيا لقرارات (رواسب) تحت الأرض. وكان الذهب يستخلص من هذا المصدر بغسل حبيبات الرمال الأخف؛ ثم صهر حبيبات الذهب المتبقية.

وكان ملاحظو العمال بمناجم الذهب على بينة من صخور الكوارتز الحاملة للذهب، وقاموا بالتعدين فقط طيلة وجود مبرر لذلك. وبعد جمع الصخور الحاملة للذهب، فإنها كانت تسخن؛ لكي تصبح هشة. ثم قام نسوة بطحن الحجر في أهوان (جمع هون) ومطاحن (مجارش). وكان الحجر المطحون (المجروش) يغسل فوق موائد من البازلت بأسطح خزفية أخدودية (محفورة بخطوط)؛ أو فوق جلد ماشية مشدود، فتنساب حبيبات الرمال الأخف: وتبقى حبيبات الذهب مستقرة في الأخاديد. واستخدمت تلك الطريقة فقط بالأماكن القريبة من الآبار العميقة. وخلافا لذلك، فإن الصخور كانت تنقل لموقع غسيل على مجرى النيل. 

وكانت الأحجار شبه الكريمة تستخرج أيضا من المناجم المصرية. وكان حجر الجمشت (الأمثيست) الذي يوجد بدرجات لونية أرجوانية وبنفسجية، يستخرج من مناجم بالصحراء الشرقية قريبا من أسوان؛ وبالصحراء الغربية، قريبا من أبو سمبل. ومن الصحاري أيضا، جاء العقيق الأحمر: الذي يتراوح لونه بين البني الداكن والبني الفاتح؛ ونوع آخر من العقيق المعروف باسم "العقيق الأبيض"، وهو شبه شفاف وأخضر فاتح في لونه. واستخرج الفلسبار الأزرق الفاتح من مناجم صحراء مصر الشرقية، واستخرج الفيروز من مناجم قريبة من شرابة الخادم. وقام قدماء المصريين بحفر دهاليز ضخمة في الحجر الرملي؛ مدعمة بأعمدة ذات نقوش بارزة نحتت في الصخر، عند المدخل. وخلال فصل الشتاء المطير، كانت المياه توجه نحو المنجم؛ لاستخلاص أحجار الفيروز. واستغل الموقع على هذا النحو حتى عام 1000 قبل الميلاد.

وقام قدماء المصريين أيضا باستخلاص الملح اللازم للطعام من المناجم بالصحراء الغربية، أو من برك تبخير على شاطئ البحر المتوسط. وكان النطرون، وهو بيكربونات الصوديوم، مادة هامة؛ استخدمت في أغراض التحنيط، وصناعة الزجاج، وحفظ الأطعمة. وكان النطرون يستخرج من مصادره بمنطقة وادي النطرون؛ بين القاهرة والإسكندرية. وأما "النطرون الجنوبي"، فكان مصدره بمنطقة الكاب. وكان حجر الشب، المستخدم في صباغة المنسوجات، يستخرج من مناجم الواحات الداخلة والخارجة بالصحراء الغربية. وكان جبل الرصاص مصدر الجالينا (كبريتيد الرصاص)؛ مركب الرصاص الذي كان يستخدم في مستحضرات التجميل


----------



## محمد حمزه (21 يونيو 2006)

*الهندســــــــــة*

كانت لدى قدماء المصريين المقدرة على إنجاز مشروعات هندسية متطورة؛ مثل الأهرام الهائلة والمعابد الضخمة، باستخدام أدوات بدائية. وقاموا بتطوير طرق قطع الأحجار ونقل كتل صخرية ضخمة، ووضعها بدقة في أماكنها المقررة من البناء. ولقد بنيت الأهرام على قاعدة مستوية تماما؛ وضبطت اتجاهاتها مع مواقع النجوم.

وكان البناءون و المهندسون وعمال الإنشاء يستخدمون أجزاء من أجسادهم كنظام قياس للطول. وكانت وحدة القياس الأولية هي "الذراع"؛ وهي المسافة من الكوع إلى قمة الإصبع الأوسط من الكف. ورغم اختلافات الحجم بالنسبة لأجزاء الجسد لمختلف العمال؛ فإن ذلك النظام كان لائقا بالنسبة للمشاريع الصغيرة. ولقد استخدم الذراع الملكي، بطول 5 ,52 سم (6, 20 بوصة) كمعيار، في بناء المعابد والأهرام؛ إذ تطلبت دقة أعظم. واستخدم المهندسون والمساحون وعمال الإنشاء أجهزة وأدوات لرصد النجوم وتوجيه الأبنية وفق الاتجاهات الأصلية الأربعة، ولرسم خطوط دقيقة وتحديد الزوايا القائمة.

وهناك عدة نظريات تتعلق بالكيفية التي تمكن بها قدماء المصريين من تشييد الأهرام على قاعدة مستوية تماما. وحسب علماء المصريات الأوائل أن قدماء المصريين كانوا يقومون أولا بقطع شبكة من خنادق ضحلة (سطحية) في صخرة الأساس؛ ثم غمروها بالمياه، وكانت تزال الزيادات من أسطع الجزر البارزة فوق مستوى الماء؛ لتحقيق استواء الأساس الصخري بالتمام. وأما الاعتقاد الحديث، فيقول بأن قدماء المصريين كانوا يكتفون بضمان الاستواء التام – ما أمكن - لقطاعات موزعة حول حواف قاعدة الهرم. 

وكانت كتل الحجار الضخمة تقطع من محاجر تقع قريبا نسبيا من مشاريع البناء. وكانت محاجر الحجر الجيري هي الأكثر شيوعا وانتشارا؛ قريبا من مناطق سقارة والجيزة ودهشور، وكان الجرانيت يجلب من محاجر في أسوان. وكانت كتل الأحجار تخطط بفراغات بينها تسمح للعمال بالوقوف. ولم يعثر للآن على مناشير أو معدات تثقيب، ولكن النقوش الجدارية بالمقابر تعطي بعض الدلائل عن الطرق المستخدمة في قطع وصقل جلاميد (كتل) الحجر الجيري أو الجرانيت. وفيها، يستخدم العمال مناشير من النحاس ومثاقيب ومعاول وأزاميل ومطارق للجرانيت. وكان من السهل على الحجر الصلد إتلاف الأدوات النحاسية، ولكن يعتقد بأن العمال كانوا يتغلبون على ذلك بوضع الرمال في الشقوق بين الحجر والأدوات؛ مما يزيد قدرة الأدوات على القطع، نتيجة حدة بلورات الرمل. 

وبعد تقطيع الأحجار، فإنها كانت تنقل عن طريق النيل، فوق بوارج خشبية ضخمة؛ ثم تنقل إلى المواقع فوق زلاجات خشبية يجرها مئات العمال أو الثيران. وكانت الزلاجات تجر فوق ممر أملس صقل بطبقة من طين النيل أو الرمل المبلل؛ مما جعل من اليسير تحريك الكتل الضخمة. واستخدم قدماء المصريين عدة أنواع مختلفة من المدارج (الطرق الصاعدة)، داخلية وخارجية، إلى الأهرام؛ من أجل سحب كتل الأحجار الضخمة إلى مواضعها في البناء. وربما استخدموا، في ذلك، روافع خشبية أو برونزية.

ولرفع المسلات، التي يصل وزن أضخمها إلى نحو 500 طن، فإن قدماء المصريين كانوا يقيمون أولا كوما (ركاما) عاليا من الرديم أو الرمال قريبا من الموقع المختار لإقامة المسلة. ثم تسحب المسلة أفقيا إلى أعلى الركام؛ مع مواجهة قاعدتها للأساس. وكان يقام حول الأساس محتوى حجري مربع يشبه الصندوق؛ يملأ بالرمال. وكانت المسلة تسحب، لكي تستقر على الرمال؛ ثم يبدأ العمال في إزالة الرمال من فتحة سفلية في قاع الصندوق الحجري. وبتفريغ الصندوق تدريجيا من الرمال، تتحرك المسلة ببطء داخله؛ حتى تنتصب.


----------



## المهندس جلال (11 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير عن هذه المعلومات القيمة وو ليعلم العالم بأسره ما كنا نحن من قبل و ما كانوا همو اننا نحن مؤسسو الصناعة و أبناء العلم و ليسدد الله خطانا لخير الأمة ...


----------



## رجل السلام (29 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومه الجيده ارجو التواصل في هذا الموضوع


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## عابد الله المسلمى (30 أبريل 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

منا لكم شكرا وعرفانا على تلك التقديمات السخيه لجميع الطلاب والله اسال ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم وشكرا عابد الله المسلمى


----------



## السادات السيد (6 مايو 2009)

قدماء المصريين وليس الفراعنة
وشكرا


----------

